# LL Dam Release



## fishinganimal

14k and on the rise. You river boys are getting that flush you wanted. Could be good down there in a week or so.


----------



## Mattsfishin

Might be looking good by the time I get my boat back from the shop.


----------



## fishinganimal

*Fishin*



Mattsfishin said:


> Might be looking good by the time I get my boat back from the shop.


Right when I was gonna call you to go fishing Matt!


----------



## shadslinger

17K now, that's rolling hard enough to put some fish back there. Out to be good for just about everything when it levels off. Probably a lot of striped/hybrids taking a ride through there.


----------



## Gofish2day

Hate to see the stripers taking the ride thru the Dam. They need to stay in the lake.


----------



## Mattsfishin

Fishinganimal, sorry I can not take you. Probably 10 to 14 more days without a boat. Having to do some bank fishing but no problems with the potlickers just having to fight the birds away. 

Loy we could afford to loose some hybrids just need to keep the stripers around.


----------



## fishinganimal

Matt could probably hook up in that slough no problem.


----------



## fishinganimal

https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=hgx&gage=rvrt2&prob_type=stage&source=hydrograph

Riverside flat lining later this week. Looks like a steady flow for at least another week. 
Click on upstream gauge below graph Still a lot of water to come


----------



## fishinganimal

18k and 131.89 at the dam. SB how long will it take for this water from up north take to get back to normal at the dam? Lotsa water


----------



## Gofish2day

Rocking at 28K now. So much for the stripers. Should be great behind the dam soon.


----------



## wwind3

Crossed the river on 59 headed to Humble yesterday --it was ripping pretty good.


----------



## shadslinger

The lake is 133'+ the discharge is 54K at the gates and 137'+ at Riverside and rising.
It's a big one.


----------



## redexpress

^^Yep, flood stage at Liberty is 26'. Predicted to be 28.7' by Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## Momma's Worry

redexpress said:


> ^^Yep, flood stage at Liberty is 26'. Predicted to be 28.7' by Saturday/Sunday.


outstanding ..I will be able to Launch my 28' Grady at the "port" of Liberty and run run it good long as the water stays up .....can't do it when not at 26' due to the ramp is way to steep ..only 10 min from my shop ....to bad it can't be damned and held at 26'..sure would make a nice recreational lake....city could have a nice park 
down there also .....just a dream and will never happen ....city Gov has no interest in such things ....

D Law 
Liberty


----------



## Flyingvranch

Here is a photo taken at Riverside this morning. Y'all can keep up with the water levels in real-time at http://texasriverdata.com/


----------



## shadslinger

80300 cfs going through the gates right now according to the TRA site.
Plenty of water up the river and more chances of rain.
This might be a set back for the hydroelectric plant construction.


----------



## Sunbeam

Well boys, it don't look good. Midnight 10/16 TRA is still giving 10 AM 10/16 report of 133.4 lake level and 83,000 cfs at the dam. By 10 AM 10/17 that will have increased some what.
Water is lapping at the foot of the RR bridge at Riverside/Trinity. Not good news for you folks down stream of LLD.
This could easily be the largest 500 year flood of the last twenty-eight 500 year flood this decade.
Unlike most of our lake flushing this one has the whole state involved.
When the peaceful Llano River starts washing out 75 year old bridges and the gates on the dams above Lake Travis are open it is safe to say this is a REAL 500 year flood.
And yes those beautiful LL 22"+ stripers are headed south. 
The good news is there are lots of replacement hybrids available it the upper Trinity lakes.


----------



## shadslinger

*"This could easily be the largest 500 year flood of the last twenty-eight 500 year flood this decade.*" From Sunbeam, that is funny lol!

Looks like Browders will get my $ again this year, I hate to give them even more after all of the contributions I've made over the years.
Combined with the strong north winds for the last few days this is going to flush the lake really hard.


----------



## Mattsfishin

84,700 cfs coming thru the dam. At least Bedias is coming down. Yesterday Bedias had 34,400 cfs going into the river. We got one heck of a flow coming down now at Trinidad. Looks like they might increase the release rate. 

Loy we may have to start going in teams instead of solo down at the dam so we can save money. Who knows Browders may increase their rates if we are forced to fish below the dam and not in the lake.


----------



## SeaOx 230C

I'm ready for some river Stripers this winter.


----------



## fishinganimal

Wow. I guess Iâ€™m not missing much her in balmy Cozumel.


----------



## Momma's Worry

*Port of liberty....*

water level is all the way up the extremely steep ramp ...I can launch my Grady -White as of now there with no issues,real easy ! .....now I can put some time on the boat with out going out of town for once to do it ...


----------



## lonepinecountryclub

Richland went from 2 to 16 gates open today.


----------



## shadslinger

87,9000 this morning at the Goodrich gauge. The fish are going "Wheeeeeeee! down the slides on the gates, and then "och!" when they hit the rocks!


----------



## Gofish2day

Lake Livingston might even have shortage of Gar fish this next year.


----------



## saved

I drove past the dam this morning and the water is lapping at that new hydro station at the discharge site. If they open the gates much more it looks like it will be inside the building. From the bridge it looks like they built it too low.


----------



## wwind3

saved said:


> I drove past the dam this morning and the water is lapping at that new hydro station at the discharge site. If they open the gates much more it looks like it will be inside the building. From the bridge it looks like they built it too low.


I was wondering about that....like what happens when they crank it up to over 100,000


----------



## shade

*release*

What was the release during Harvey?


----------



## tbone2374

88,900, as of 9:45, this morning. Someone crossing the bridge needs to get us a good pic?:mpd:


----------



## saved

shade said:


> what was the release during harvey?


Trinity Rv nr Goodrich shows 110,000 cfs so at the lake dam it was most likely around 107,000


----------



## saved

tbone2374 said:


> 88,900, as of 9:45, this morning. Someone crossing the bridge needs to get us a good pic?:mpd:


That is the Trinity Rv nr Goodrich reading. The lake dam is releasing 86,900


----------



## Whitebassfisher

saved said:


> That is the Trinity Rv nr Goodrich reading. The lake dam is releasing 86,900


The TRA and the USGS readings are often slightly different. The only difference between the 2 should be Long King Creek, which can at times be a lot, but is only 35 cfs now.


----------



## saved

Whitebassfisher said:


> The TRA and the USGS readings are often slightly different. The only difference between the 2 should be Long King Creek, which can at times be a lot, but is only 35 cfs now.


At 1:15 the TRA reading is showing 86,900. The USGS is showing 76,000 which is 10,900 cfs difference.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

saved said:


> At 1:15 the TRA reading is showing 86,900. The USGS is showing 76,000 which is 10,900 cfs difference.


That is a huge discrepancy in my book. I don't believe 10,900 cfs is evaporating in that distance, so obviously at least one is incorrect.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

shadslinger said:


> *Looks like Browders will get my $ again this year*, I hate to give them even more after all of the contributions I've made over the years.
> Combined with the strong north winds for the last few days this is going to flush the lake really hard.


But just think of how much Browder's spends on keeping up the ramps and excellent cleaning facilities. (Sarcasm)



saved said:


> I drove past the dam this morning and the water is lapping at that new hydro station at the discharge site. If they open the gates much more it looks like it will be inside the building. From the bridge it looks like they built it too low.


Wow! If they built it too low that would really be unbelievable! Mark Waters from the TRA and one good surveyor could have told them that instantly.


----------



## Tails-Up

Whitebassfisher said:


> But just think of how much Browder's spends on keeping up the ramps and excellent cleaning facilities. (Sarcasm)


comment of the year candidate.

That place is such a poop hole compared to what they charge to launch.


----------



## Mattsfishin

CLEANING FACILITIES ? Oh thats what you call it. I have seen the times where you had to throw rocks at the buzzards and bring bleach to fight the maggots off the boards. Oh the smell well it is BADDDDD !!!! 

I can understand how much it would cost to keep the ramps up. Probably not cost effective due to the high flows but I will continue to go there. 

Still releasing 86+ cfs. 

One note is the stripers had just started to stage for the swim up north. so maybe we will be lucky and keep a few for the future without too many going down stream.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

These Stripers that get washed through? Where do they go? We don't hear of many being caught in the river downstream, and I have never caught one or heard of one caught in trinity bay.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Mattsfishin said:


> ...
> 
> One note is the stripers had just started to stage for the swim up north. so maybe we will be lucky and keep a few for the future without too many going down stream.


It hadn't occurred to me, but you're right. I remember them thick in Bedias one December.


----------



## fishinganimal

*Stripers*



Fishin' Soldier said:


> These Stripers that get washed through? Where do they go? We don't hear of many being caught in the river downstream, and I have never caught one or heard of one caught in trinity bay.


Gators bellies


----------



## Meadowlark

Fishin' Soldier said:


> These Stripers that get washed through? Where do they go? We don't hear of many being caught in the river downstream, and I have never caught one or heard of one caught in trinity bay.


I have caught them Fishin Soldier.

I've caught them at the old HL&P outflow, caught them in Trinity Bay off Fishers reef, and caught them off LaPorte. It really isn't all that uncommon to catch Stripers there following a big rain event. After the 2015 event, there were reports all along the Bay shoreline all the way to Seabrook...but most of the smart anglers don't say much about it.

The sad thing is the Stripers don't seem to take up residence in the salt like their predecessors used to do along the Texas coast. We had as recently as the '50s commercial fishing for striped bass all along the Texas coast. Sadly, that strain of fish has disappeared or possibly resides in the DNA of some of our river fish.

The smart anglers don't talk a whole lot about the stripers they catch in the salt, the river or even the lake these days...the foolish ones are soon departed from their spots.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Meadowlark said:


> I have caught them Fishin Soldier.
> 
> I've caught them at the old HL&P outflow, caught them in Trinity Bay off Fishers reef, and caught them off LaPorte. It really isn't all that uncommon to catch Stripers there following a big rain event. After the 2015 event, there were reports all along the Bay shoreline all the way to Seabrook...but most of the smart anglers don't say much about it.
> 
> The sad thing is the Stripers don't seem to take up residence in the salt like their predecessors used to do along the Texas coast. We had as recently as the '50s commercial fishing for striped bass all along the Texas coast. Sadly, that strain of fish has disappeared or possibly resides in the DNA of some of our river fish.
> 
> The smart anglers don't talk a whole lot about the stripers they catch in the salt, the river or even the lake these days...the foolish ones are soon departed from their spots.


I have heard of a few with the big events, but I thought they would be able to have resistance to the saltwater. Not a lot of people fish Trinity when it is super fresh, that's probably why counts are low. Thanks ML.


----------



## wwind3

Cant find how much water is being released from Richland Chambers. Anyone have this info?


----------



## Momma's Worry

Momma's Worry said:


> outstanding ..I will be able to Launch my 28' Grady at the "port" of Liberty and run run it good long as the water stays up .....can't do it when not at 26' due to the ramp is way to steep ..only 10 min from my shop ....to bad it can't be damned and held at 26'..sure would make a nice recreational lake....city could have a nice park
> down there also .....just a dream and will never happen ....city Gov has no interest in such things ....
> 
> D Law
> Liberty


Well.... seams I got more water than I wanted ....launching at the Port is out of the question ....LOL


----------



## fishinganimal

We might not have a Striper left. Still cranking and lake on the rise. 41.6k this morning.


----------



## Mattsfishin

It's ok. some of them are on the north end. They be packing their bags for the run up north.


----------



## creeker

Came across this video - awesome video from drone below the dam. Crazy number of fish in those pods!!!


----------



## fishinganimal

*Push North*



Mattsfishin said:


> It's ok. some of them are on the north end. They be packing their bags for the run up north.


They will be skinny fighting that rip! Give me a shout if you need a partner for a river/creek run.


----------



## shadslinger

The way the water temps dropped ten degrees in two days, all of the beautiful clean water left, and the lake muddied and with all of the heavy flow going on. I get the feeling there has been a complete water change in the lake, all of our old water and a lot of the fish are way on downstream now. And we get another bunch of new fish from upriver. Maybe some of those dang gar left, the lake was full of them.


----------



## Gofish2day

I crossed the trinity on 105 yesterday toward Beaumont and the river was filled to the top flowing fast. Those poor deer hunters have wet stands this morning. Good for others where they bunch up though.


----------



## fishinganimal

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/...od=&begin_date=2018-09-20&end_date=2018-11-06

Since Sept 26 all gates have been open. Thats a lot of Co2


----------



## Whitebassfisher

fishinganimal said:


> Since Sept 26 all gates have been open. Thats a lot of Co2


Heck, even more water, H2O :wink:


----------



## fishinganimal

Surprised it took that long. Crickets in here.


----------



## fishinganimal

56 days 12 gates open. Wonder what the record is for consecutive days. Crappie should be firing up in Trinity Bay soon.

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/...od=&begin_date=2018-09-26&end_date=2018-11-20


----------



## fishinganimal

Tightening the screws some . 131.04 25,100. When it gets down to 2k you may be able to walk on the fish! Ready to get on some combat fishing down there. Might get ole Al to hook me up on the barge.


----------



## Mattsfishin

I may have to go down there myself. Since I work 2 days and play 5 days. Always did like catching cats down there around Christmas.


----------



## parfume4

Any idea when gates will be closed?
Thinking fishing under dam on Sunday.
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger

Whitebassfisher said:


> Heck, even more water, H2O :wink:


 That was funny right there.
Are any fish being caught?


----------



## fishinganimal

The chute should be crammed full out of the main current you would think. The rest in Trinity Bay!


----------



## fishinganimal

parfume4 said:


> Any idea when gates will be closed?
> Thinking fishing under dam on Sunday.
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still a lot of water upstream. Keep an eye on the Riverside gauge to get close to 131'. A couple more weeks it seems. Down to 18k at the dam currently.


----------



## Meadowlark

fishinganimal said:


> ... Might get ole Al to hook me up on the barge.


LOL...you could do a lot worse. I love "ole Al". What a valuable, knowledgeable resource he is. He's often helped get me some big gizzards for my ponds...not to mention 20 pound stripers.


----------



## fishinganimal

Great pic Larry. He is the uncle Si of Livingston, Texas!


----------



## Meadowlark

fishinganimal said:


> Great pic Larry. He is the uncle Si of Livingston, Texas!


LOL...I like that...and will use it next time I see him. He's a unique guy that I love to be around.


----------



## fishinganimal

This thread may never end. The NWS prediction for the Trinity at Riverside back up to 137' by Tuesday. We cannot catch a break this fall.

https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=hgx&gage=rvrt2


----------



## Momma's Worry

*Winter floods ....*

I need the river back at 26' here in Liberty so I can launch my Grady and play in the water ....kinda like getting to do it last couple months ...LOL


----------



## fishinganimal

Momma's Worry said:


> I need the river back at 26' here in Liberty so I can launch my Grady and play in the water ....kinda like getting to do it last couple months ...LOL


We would rather you have to drive to a green colored Livingston to run the Grady. I think you are out numbered!


----------



## Momma's Worry

fishinganimal said:


> We would rather you have to drive to a green colored Livingston to run the Grady. I think you are out numbered!


I certainly will if I have to .....just waiting for someone to post up where the 
whites or striper are to be found and I'll be up there ASAP !!!...if not ,raise the river back up please....
Sat Dec 8th 2012 we caught three limits of magnum whites on the "Lump" 
in clear green water just out of Beacon Bay in one hour in the Grady.. culling anything under 14"...my how conditions have changed....


----------



## shadslinger

Livingston started changing year to year much more than it did the area from 200 to 2015 I suppose. Sometime in there muddy floods more springs than not with extended high discharge started making every year a challenge more than it used to be.
Just looked at the TRA site, 64K and rising, riverside going crazy and all the feeder creeks with at least 5" of rain in 24 hours.
Mama Mia!


----------



## Meadowlark

Momma's Worry said:


> ...
> Sat Dec 8th 2012 we caught three limits of magnum whites on the "Lump"
> ...


LOL yep that was back when all the whites left the lake to "stage" and "run" north. Had to check my logs and here's some highlights:

11/1/2010 5 keeper stripers to 26 inches, 72 deg water
12/15/2011 9 keeper stripers to 27 inches 57 deg water
12/28/2011 5 keeper stripers 35 whites 54 deg water
11/5 2012 5 keeper stripers 73 deg water
11/19/2012 3 keeper stripers, 22 whites 64 deg water
1/24/2013 9 keeper stripers 85 whites 54 deg water
12/10/2014 5 keeper stripers 25 whites 58 deg water

Statue of limitations hasn't expired yet on locations, LOL but everything south of Beacon Bay. Many many other fine winter days in those years also.


----------



## Gofish2day

In 40 years Texas could be a rain forest at this rate.


----------



## Momma's Worry

*12-9-18*

Thank's so much for raising the river back up ...I can launch the Grady once again .....22.8 MSL yesterday morning ....27.5MSL this morning !!!.....WOW
that was fast ....


----------



## Momma's Worry

Momma's Worry said:


> Thank's so much for raising the river back up ...I can launch the Grady once again .....22.8 MSL yesterday morning ....27.5MSL this morning !!!.....WOW
> that was fast ....


up another foot over night to 28.6 MSL ...now flowing over the road and ramp
again ...


----------



## fishinganimal

fishinganimal said:


> This thread may never end. The NWS prediction for the Trinity at Riverside back up to 137' by Tuesday. We cannot catch a break this fall.
> 
> https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=hgx&gage=rvrt2


NWS dead on the prediction from Friday. Wow


----------



## Momma's Worry

*12-11-18*

up some more to 29.1MSL.....


----------



## Momma's Worry

*12-12-18*

"Port to Nowhere" Liberty,Tx ...29.4MSL this morning going to 29.5MSL latter today ......can we get a 30.0 MSL?.....just might, after tonight/tomorrow morning forecast rains get here .......

scores of white wading birds of several types were having a great shad catching time on the ramp,parking lot,and road till I drove up and they took off.....and one swimming **** LOL


----------



## shadslinger

Lot of critters around those parts.


----------



## Momma's Worry

shadslinger said:


> Lot of critters around those parts.


Sir Loy.....I have not see a single critter of any kind around there 6-6:30am in over 12 days worth of early morning re-cons till today with the swimming **** ..I even make a run after 7pm just to see also...I wonder where they all went ???.........


----------



## shadslinger

That's December, the earth opens up and they disappear for a while.


----------



## Momma's Worry

*12-13-2018*

still rising ...29.55 MSL.....no critters seen


----------



## Whitebassin

So true, I ran across huge schools of gar several times in late summer. I literally hung several casting crankbaits for whitebass. I have never seen schools of gar like this.


----------



## Momma's Worry

From right now till spring Trinity Bay should be a real good area to catch WB,Striper,Blue Cat and A-Gars, I would bet, after they vacated LL....


----------



## Momma's Worry

*12-14-18*

Trinity River is, as of right now, going down ...29.4MSL at 12PM....also two small deer were finally spotted after a long no see-em period early this morning and I believe them to be, after a long observation, of a new east Texas whitetail species native only to Liberty County....an aquatic type with webbed toes instead of the usual hooves...


----------



## Momma's Worry

*12=16-18*



Momma's Worry said:


> Trinity River is, as of right now, going down ...29.4MSL at 12PM....also two small deer were finally spotted after a long no see-em period early this morning and I believe them to be, after a long observation, of a new east Texas whitetail species native only to Liberty County....an aquatic type with webbed toes instead of the usual hooves...


Going down ...28.7MSL....critters are out of seclusion and back in view as of yesterday and this morning ....6 deer....6 hogs....4 otter....1 nutria rat.....12 wood ducks ...scores of Egret shad catchers...1 Osprey


----------



## shadslinger

Dang lots of action in Port to nowhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fishinganimal

Trinity at Riverside predicted to be near pool level around Christmas Day. Without any rain that is. We need a break. A month to settle the South end prob.


----------



## Gofish2day

That would be great and the water in the lake would settle. Not an expert but I noticed the Dam stayed muddy longer this year than any other year. Usually the dam clears up pretty fast. Also in the lake this year, I ran to the west side to fish as in years past. It was always muddier than the east side. This was all summer long with almost no river flow. The west side never really cleared up. This is west of the island. I spoke to someone living in the area. He stated there was a lot of construction on that side all year.

This year 2019 should be a great year at the Dam once the flow slows and the lake clears up.


----------



## shadslinger

This rain today will really help things.
:headknock


----------



## fishinganimal

This day 85 in a row that 12 gates have been open at LLD. And it appears it will be that way until New Years Day at least. Crazy.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

fishinganimal said:


> This day 85 in a row that 12 gates have been open at LLD. And it appears it will be that way until New Years Day at least. Crazy.


Will 12 gates become the new norm? Man! From DFW on down ....


----------



## shadslinger

Looks like another yearly pass at browders is in store.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SetDaHook

Loy, are there going to be any fishes in the main lake this coming year, or is everything in Trinity Bay now?


----------



## Trick84

As this climate change happens, we will experience this amount of rain for the coming years, hope I'm wrong tho


----------



## shadslinger

SDH, my experience with years of prolonged high discharge is that the lake proper will have a low population of fish for a year. Even catfish and crappie will have low populations.
The white bass and striper will have the lowest population being open water predators.
Iâ€™m not sure of the dates, but twice in the last six years similar floods have hit this time of year and I spent both spring and summers fishing the river. Even after the lake cleared up.
I think it takes fish flooded out of up river lakes connected to the Trinity several months to hit Livingston head waters. And another spawn to repopulate lake with good numbers.
The only plus is more of those bad boy hybrids will get flushed into the lake and grow to monster size. Livingston is a perfect habitat for them.
A master crappie fisherman I took out many years ago when he first bought his lake house on the south end and told me after a trip for white/striped bass to call him when crappie fishing was good and he would go with us again. I still did some crappie fishing then, so that October i called said they were biting. He told me he had them figured out on the south end and caught a limit whenever he wanted. Like I said a crappie master!
I didnâ€™t hear from again until years later after two successive years of these type floods.
Him Trapperjon and I went out and caught some whitebass and I asked how the crappie Fishing was going. He said since the floods he had almost no luck. And thatâ€™s why he wanted to go out with us, to see how other species had fared the floods. 
While fishing in the river about the same year I spoke some commercial catfisheremen who had been fishing the lake for three generations. They said they couldnâ€™t catch enough in the lake to make profit and when the river dropped from the 1000,000 cfs they had to go five miles downriver to find catfish.
Things donâ€™t look good.
I could be very wrong as the first rise hit this year right as white bass like to head upriver and that rise may have put them far enough away from being swept through the gates.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eb78

So guys what about the traditional feburary an March little creek fishing hot spots? How will the continued flow effect them? It's almost that time

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## SetDaHook

Thanks for the info Loy. Us recreational fellas will be OK. I just hope the pros like yourself who depend on the lake for a living, will find enough fish to keep the paychecks coming your way.


----------



## shadslinger

Eb78 said:


> So guys what about the traditional feburary an March little creek fishing hot spots? How will the continued flow effect them? It's almost that time
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


The spawn fishing should be good up the creeks and river whenever the flow permits and the water is not too muddy.
Those fish are already up there and ready to bite when conditions allow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Momma's Worry

*12-31-18*

Port of Liberty is back up to 29' MSL ......a never ending cycle it seams !

D Law


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Eb78 said:


> So guys what about the traditional feburary an March little creek fishing hot spots? How will the continued flow effect them? It's almost that time





shadslinger said:


> The spawn fishing should be good up the creeks and river whenever the flow permits and the water is not too muddy.
> Those fish are already up there and ready to bite when conditions allow.


My guess is that whites will get off an excellent spawn this year.


----------



## wwind3

.....crossed the river on 59 Christmas eve and day---bank full and wide. Saw a couple dozen pelicans feeding---must be a good spot...


----------



## fishinganimal

Well I have not looked since Christmas and nothing has changed. And this frog choker is not helping. Bunch of rain north. More Hybrids on the way. Gez can we get a break already????


----------



## Gofish2day

Since I have not seen a post from Sunbeam, I figured I would technically sum up all the water coming down from Dallas.

WOW - THAT IS A TON OF WATER!!!!! The river gauges are all peaked.


----------



## shadslinger

This is the new normal time to dig in and find a way to catch fish in a flood.
Five of the last seven years have been this way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Momma's Worry

*1-4-2019*



momma's worry said:


> port of liberty is back up to 29' msl ......a never ending cycle it seams !
> 
> D law


29.55 msl...........


----------



## Mattsfishin

Fish will sure move around a lot with the flow going up and down. This could be a good year for Keechi creek and chaulk creek but as mentioned before the fish are there and waiting to be caught.


----------



## fishinganimal

56,900 cfs at 132.80 and the tide still rolls. Must be Global Warming


----------



## fishinganimal

fishinganimal said:


> 56,900 cfs at 132.80 and the tide still rolls. Must be Global Warming


Day 107 by the way. 12 gates open


----------



## shadslinger

Mommas worry what has the critter count been like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Momma's Worry

shadslinger said:


> Mommas worry what has the critter count been like?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


all most no critter sightings till this morning ...two small does ...one very large ****... ..
big time water flow over the road,parking lot and ramp .....


----------



## shadslinger

59k still in Crockett at least 16k up as far as Rosser. Going be a while before things calm down. Especially with rain in Dallas area predicted for tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fishinganimal

131.28 and 43,800 CFS. Must be more upstream or they would have tightened the screws more. This is gonna make me a catfisherman this spring. Then again me may have some massive schools of surface feeding Whites come Easter like the old days. Bare gold crappie hooks would get hit!


----------



## Mattsfishin

I remember a couple years back when we were catching limits of whites when they were releasing 64,000 cfs. Fishing in the tree tops.
What does Loy say " you never know unless you go"


----------



## fishinganimal

Exactly Matt you may only need a dip net. I'll wait for your report! LOL



Mattsfishin said:


> I remember a couple years back when we were catching limits of whites when they were releasing 64,000 cfs. Fishing in the tree tops.
> What does Loy say " you never know unless you go"


----------



## Gofish2day

Been there at 64000 cfs The fish were on fire.
Never going again. Don't need WB that bad...â€¦â€¦..yep the P word!
Motor goes out and you better hope someone there hears your horid screams for help!


----------



## fishinganimal

Worst case see whats biting in Trinity Bay!



Gofish2day said:


> Been there at 64000 cfs The fish were on fire.
> Never going again. Don't need WB that bad...â€¦â€¦..yep the P word!
> Motor goes out and you better hope someone there hears your horid screams for help!


----------



## Gofish2day

I passed the Trinity on 105 Monday. It was way up to the bottom of the bridge. Very very high. The Sabine in Lake Charles was also high.
Every creek etc was very high.
I would say Trinity bay is 99% fresh now.


----------



## fishinganimal

We have some progress. Down to 25,100 CFS. 131.15. That is as close to pool as we have been since this started in Sept.


----------



## fishonkev

Time to go in the cold?


----------



## fishinganimal

fishonkev said:


> Time to go in the cold?


Nope I never said that!


----------



## fishinganimal

130.98 pool level at 13000 CFS. You may be able to walk on fish down there soon!


----------



## fishinganimal

Good news finally below the 10k mark to 9k. Without any more rain possible a gate per will be closed.


----------



## fishinganimal

Down to 6k and about 1 gate per day for now without any heavy rain. South end should start settling down some.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I just drove over the trinity in Liberty. Looking good. Going down quick. Fish should be stacked in there soon. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BayouBoy985

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I just drove over the trinity in Liberty. Looking good. Going down quick. Fish should be stacked in there soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yessir. Been watching the flow for a while. One Of my favorite spots is a branch off from the river in liberty. It's gonna be good.


----------



## fishinganimal

Down to 4k at 131.04. I thought we would never see it. Time to get after them.


----------



## fishinganimal

About a 6' rise to the north on the Trinity. Hopefully it flattens out as we are below pool slightly in Riverside. And they keep the flow consistent down below the dam. Go get em boys!


----------



## fishinganimal

The slug hit. A little sporty down below the dam. Be safe peeps.


----------



## fishinganimal

Trinity on the fall at Crockett and Riverside fairly flat. Hopefully this rain doesn't do too much. And they cut the gates back some.


----------



## Mattsfishin

​Looks like next week could be perfect but heck you can catch fish down there at just about any flow under 20,000. As mentioned before have caught fish down there at 64,000. Hope we don't get much rain north of here and the catchin will go crazy. 11,000 cfs now.


----------



## Kevin70

I was below the dam yesterday (Monday). There were 11 gates open. There were a decent number of people fishing including several kayaks. I only saw a few fish caught while we were there. We didn't even get a bite.


----------



## fishinganimal

Thanks for the report Kevin. It can be hit or miss when the flows increase as they have. Once it settles it should fire back up.


----------



## fishinganimal

13k and sporty below the dam. Well I'm glad a few were able to take advantage when they could to get on the spawn down there. I was fixin to but that got sidetracked by the increase in flow. Not that mad at them for sure.


----------



## Mattsfishin

There is a slug at Crockett and after that the flow should be going down. Maybe middle of next week should be good if we don't get a big rain.


----------



## shadslinger

That increase did slam on the brakes for the white bass bite. 15k now, when it levels out it should be right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fishonkev

Glad I'm too busy to fish. Maybe next week will be different. Matt, lets go to the salt. My boat, my equipment.


----------



## fishinganimal

Riverside coming back down to pool. Matt could be on to something late next week they may tighten the screws some at LLD. But if its a one gate a day draw down it will be longer than that. Spawn may be wrapping by then too.


----------



## Mattsfishin

The most coming down is around 5600 cfs at Oakwood and 4600 at Crockett. Yep it will not be long now. IF we don't get anymore heavy rains. That new Hambys keel guard will come in handy next week. Also one gate a day is ok if they start monday.


----------



## trout112

Is there anywhere to launch a boat on the Trinity near Liberty? The boat ramp at HWY 90 is washed out.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

trout112 said:


> Is there anywhere to launch a boat on the Trinity near Liberty? The boat ramp at HWY 90 is washed out.


The only other spot I know of is the cut, or the Port of Liberty. When the river is up you can access the river out the back side of the cut. You may be able to travel that route right now.


----------



## WGA1

Well the cut is screwed. A couple of months ago I was able to get to the river when the discharge was at least 35,000 CFS and around 27 feet at the Liberty gauge. Anything less than that and you really cant get to the river unless you want to get out and pull the boat over a sandbar. I guess the Harvey flood pushed in a lot of sand and built up a sandbar across the cut where the willow trees are. Seems like when the river goes down the water has to get out but I couldn't find where the new cut is if indeed there is one. I plan to go when the water goes down and look for a new cut, hopefully before the trees start putting on too many leaves. HWY 90 ramp is a disaster.


----------



## Mattsfishin

13,000 cfs and falling. Gonna be some good catchin down there.


----------



## fishonkev

11,000


----------



## shadslinger

When is Riverside going to clear back up?
Trapperjon and went all the way to Nelson. Couldnâ€™t get The Mighty Red-Fin past the sand bar at the mouth however.
All the creeks and the river were muddy.
This was Wednesday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whitebassfisher

shadslinger said:


> When is Riverside going to clear back up?
> Trapperjon and went all the way to Nelson. Couldnâ€™t get The Mighty Red-Fin past the sand bar at the mouth however.
> All the creeks and the river were muddy.
> This was Wednesday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Apparently it needs a big local rain to blow that sand out of the mouth. When the river stays up for long periods due to rain in the head waters, creek mouths do get sanded up.


----------



## shadslinger

Yeah it was disappointing for sure, that was the first time Iâ€™ve gone that far upriver and was looking forward to checking out the creek.
I should have known as White Rock has been the same way for a long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gatorgar

9,000


----------



## fishinganimal

Thats too bad. Nelson is a cool place to go just the scenery and sometimes secluded. Been there many times but never hammered the Whites though. Its got some wide areas where the fish could be scattered, but some great bends with sandbars. If the river wasn't at pool yet it may seal off from the river. That would be bad. The last time I went 2 years ago at pool level it was about 1' through the mouth and barely got through it with the Bluewave.



shadslinger said:


> Yeah it was disappointing for sure, that was the first time Iâ€™ve gone that far upriver and was looking forward to checking out the creek.
> I should have known as White Rock has been the same way for a long time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shadslinger

Even though the ride was cold, and all of the creeks were too sanded in for my boat I really did enjoy the trip up the river.
We saw a group of four deer as we came a round a bend that were halfway across the river stroking it!
Made me shiver to look at them!


----------



## OUTLAW

Can someone please post a pic below the ****? Browders site shows 7000cfs but I heard it was still pretty high


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C

OUTLAW said:


> Can someone please post a pic below the ****? Browders site shows 7000cfs but I heard it was still pretty high
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have a big boat better go soon. Unless we get more rain it is going to get real skinny starting soon. Flows coming down from upriver are getting slim.

http://lakedata.traweb.net/home.php


----------



## Gofish2day

WOW 5K
Come on Skinny!
Everything is dropping all the way to Dallas.
Maybe the river/lake will start to clear.

I could get used to the sunshine we are getting today!

Enough cold and enough rain for me.


----------



## OUTLAW

SeaOx 230C said:


> If you have a big boat better go soon. Unless we get more rain it is going to get real skinny starting soon. Flows coming down from upriver are getting slim.
> 
> http://lakedata.traweb.net/home.php


Thank you, Iâ€™m looking at bank fishing for now with my grandson. When the skinny gets here Iâ€™ll have a kayak in there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin

This could change come saturday But enjoy it while it is there. OH YEH I like the skinny water. The whites just jump in the boat. 5,000 is awesome and 4000 is just crazy. Come on 3,000 cfs. 2,000 and 3,000 can make for some good crappie catchin also. The kenner likes the skinny water.


----------



## OUTLAW

Mattsfishin said:


> This could change come saturday But enjoy it while it is there. OH YEH I like the skinny water. The whites just jump in the boat. 5,000 is awesome and 4000 is just crazy. Come on 3,000 cfs. 2,000 and 3,000 can make for some good crappie catchin also. The kenner likes the skinny water.


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin

Might see it drop to 4,000 tomorrow. Maybe even 3,000 but there is a little over 4,000 near dallas that is headed south. Gonna depend on how much rain we get this week. I guess I will have to get down there and see if I can get lucky and catch a few of them whites while they are there.


----------



## shadslinger

Matt I either caught or sore lipped em ALL yesterday!
So might as well stay home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mattsfishin

YEH RIGHT !!! I am surprised after the hurtin we put on them friday that there is any left. LOL !!!!


----------



## Mattsfishin

The yo yo continues. 8,000 cfs now.


----------



## Gatorgar

*8000*

Was trying to back my trailer down to load today when the alarm went off.
First time I heard that.
Guess I got out about the right time.
Ended up with 
12 WB
5 Blues
1 Buffalo (cut bait)
And some extra tackle and an anchor.
BONUS. ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## shadslinger

Uh oh, 17K at Rosser, and coming down to Crockett and it's 10K and rising.
Glad i bought the yearly pass :>)


----------



## fishinganimal

Spawners may have a chance to drop some chidrens. I've been down for the count with Walking Pneumonia. Sickest I have ever been. Now Bronchitis for prob three weeks to clear they say. Save me some!!!


----------



## Mattsfishin

We will save you some or you can go with me when you get better. 3 weeks from now the whites will be biting good in the lake.


----------



## fishinganimal

Looks like it might be two weeks of high flow now. I may take you up on that offer soon Matt. Better today back at work. Still irritated lungs and some cough. I'm so over it though.


----------



## Mattsfishin

Trinidad and Crockett is 18,000 cfs. 13,000 cfs and falling behind that. Next week it will be hammer time again. 2 weeks and the whites will be caught in the lake. That will help with the potlickers below the dam. Looked like a boat show below the dam yesterday and no one reported.

FA remember I works a long schedule now. Wednesday and thursday no fishing.


----------



## fishonkev

I need a Matt schedule


----------



## Mattsfishin

18,000 cfs


----------



## SeaOx 230C

I don't mind the high flow so much, it just needs to stay stable for a bit.


In fact some of the best fishing I have ever had there was in flows well over 20,000 cfs. But it had been stable high flow for long enough that the river cleared up and the water clarity and condition was green clear. Rafts of mullet every where, stripers ripping thru them, white bass by the gazillions. 


I know the Lake guys don't but I would love to see that again at least once before the Project is complete. I got a bad feeling that access will be restricted once complete and online.


----------



## Gofish2day

SeaOx
It has already changed greatly. It is much much shallower now. Especially on the right side up past the cable. I have the same feeling you do, they are going to restrict something - just where and how much.


----------



## shadslinger

It was cool the last few times a high discharge dumped a ton of fish in the tailrace and all those saltwater species came up too.
Those big rafts of finger mullet draw some monster blues and Stripers.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fishonkev

16,000


----------



## fishinganimal

Down to 12k. By the time Matt's work schedule permits it could be prime.


----------



## fishinganimal

7k. Go get em while its hot.


----------



## fishinganimal

And the saga lives on. Over 50k and here goes all those spawning shad through the chutes.


----------



## Mattsfishin

Yeh that is a big flow and it means I can not go alone. Will have to get someone to go with me at that flow. Not skeered just common sense to have someone else along just in case. Should be some good action in the willows.


----------



## bob watson

*Wow matt*

Thought i was the only one that needs help now days.


----------



## shadslinger

When the going gets tough, go somewhere else!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fishinganimal

Oh yea. Hit the boards!



shadslinger said:


> View attachment 4418749
> 
> 
> When the going gets tough, go somewhere else!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shadslinger

None were big, four keepers out of a ton. It was every cast for two hours, then the dolphins showed up.
Shut that action down!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fishinganimal

Gotta love some slurpin trout at night.



shadslinger said:


> None were big, four keepers out of a ton. It was every cast for two hours, then the dolphins showed up.
> Shut that action down!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbone2374

With all this rain, I don't think, we'll EVER fish, the tailrace, again!!!


----------



## fishinganimal

72,600 surf is up. Trinity alone will keep the ocean levels just fine it seems.


----------



## egrzelak

fishinganimal said:


> 72,600 surf is up. Trinity alone will keep the ocean levels just fine it seems.


And the lake is still 2 feet high


----------



## Gofish2day

In five years all the surrounding states will send school children here to witness the climate change. He we see Houston and Dallas which was a temperate dry climate but not a rain forest...â€¦..

This sucks!


----------



## fishinganimal

Must be Monday. A day with no rain. Key word (A). Only 1.16 high today and falling. 72,600 over 537k GPS headed to Trinity Bay spreading that **** that is ruining the bays from the spill.


----------



## fishinganimal

At 131.17 and 50k they have gotten the level down but the upper river is still mad. But here comes some more rain. Dumping the lakes up north I'm assuming.


----------



## shadslinger

Lake Livingston is now a wide spot in a muddy river. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fishinganimal

You would think its the Mississippi the way its been since Sept last year. Are the shad still around SS? Or are you in hibernation?



shadslinger said:


> Lake Livingston is now a wide spot in a muddy river.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shadslinger

Iâ€™m visiting mom for a couple of days in ft worth.
I expect yâ€™all to get things straightened up before I get back!

Last Friday the shad did show and pretty thick.
The bluecats on the south end must be spawning as I went from catching up to 25 a morning to one and some chuckle head channel cats.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fishinganimal

Take your time we have two to three weeks of water still coming down 28,500CFS in Dallas and over 50k at Crockett . I'm hoping we get to fish the spawn in December at this pace.



shadslinger said:


> Iâ€™m visiting mom for a couple of days in ft worth.
> I expect yâ€™all to get things straightened up before I get back!
> 
> Last Friday the shad did show and pretty thick.
> The bluecats on the south end must be spawning as I went from catching up to 25 a morning to one and some chuckle head channel cats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fishinganimal

Lake Level 131.81 ft
Discharge 48200 cfs

And more rain on the shed today. This yoyo may be the all time worse that the lake has seen.


----------



## Mattsfishin

discharge is 46,000 cfs and dropping.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

When will the generators be put on line? Maybe that will change the luck we have been having, the opposite of washing your truck or watering your yard to make it rain.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing

On my way back from Fort Worth every creek was over its banks....
I knew it was going to affect Livingston big time.... most of the lakes connected to the Trinity river system is relaxing some big water up north.....


----------

